# Cooler Master TPC 812 Review



## $ingh (Dec 30, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/CJQlj.jpg​Introduction:-



Cooler Master, the well-established cooling product company, released the TPC-812 air cooler with it’s latest innovation “vertical vapor chambers”.  Cooler Master did an excellent job on the TPC-812 cooler, using two separate methods for heat dissipation: heatpipes along with a vertical vapor chamber technology, as well as a new fin design that provides a higher concentration of airflow over the heatsink. The vapour chamber is a heat transfer device where a phase-changing compound flows. This compound receives heat on one end, becoming vapour. It flows along the chamber and, when it reaches the "cold side," it condenses again to the liquid state, releasing the heat previously purposes, it is actually a "flat heat pipe”.  Cooler Master's TPC-812 should offer some nice performance when it comes to overclocking, as the TPC-812 has a maximum of 300W TDP.
*i.imgur.com/yr0Oo.jpg​ 
Features:-

·         The TPC 812 uses 2 separate cooling technologies to transfer heat – heat pipes and vertical vapor chambers.
·         Ready for overclocking, benchmarking and silent cooling.
·         The first-ever CPU heatsink to use vertical vapor chamber technology.
·         100% pure polished copper base – combined with improved soldering technologies for the best thermal transfer.
·         Special fin design – heatsink receives concentrated cold airflow.
·         Improved air pressure design and fan mounting system.


Specifications:-

Ø  CPU Socket:-
·         Intel Socket: LGA 2011 / 1366 / 1156 / 1155 / 775
·         AMD Socket: FM1 / AM3+ / AM3 / AM2+ / AM2

Ø  CPU Support:-

·         Intel: Core i7 Extreme / Core i7 / Core i5 / Core i3 / Core2 Extreme / Core2 Quad / Core2 Duo / Pentium / Celeron
·         AMD: FX-Series / A-Series / Phenom II X4 / Phenom II X3 / Phenom II X2 / Phenom X4 / Phenom X3 / Athlon II X4 / Athlon II X3 / Athlon II X2 / Athlon X2 / Athlon / Sempron

·         Dimension: 138 x 103 x 163mm (5.4 x 4.1 x 6.4 in)
·         Heat Sink Dimensions: 134 x 74 x 158 mm (5.3 x 2.9 x 6.2 in)
·         Heat Sink Material: Copper Base, 2 Vapor Chambers, 6 Heatpipes, Aluminum Fins
·         Heat Sink Weight: 826g (1.83 lb)
·         Heat Pipes Dimensions: ø6mm
·         Dimension: 120 x 120 x 25mm (4.7 x 4.7 x 1 in)
·         Speed: 600 – 2,400 RPM (PWM) ± 10% (1,600 RPM with Silent Mode Adapter)
·         Airflow: 19.17 – 86.15 CFM ± 10% (59.54 CFM @ 1600RPM)
·         Air Pressure: 0.31 – 4.16 mm H2O ± 10% (1.99mm H2O @ 1600RPM)
·         Life Expectancy: 40,000 hrs
·         Noise Level (dB-A): 19 – 40 dBA
·         Bearing Type: Long Life Sleeve Bearing
·         Connector: 4-Pin
·         Rated Voltage: 12 VDC
·         Rated Current: 0.2A
·         Power consumption: 2.4W
·         Fan Weight: 152g (0.34 lb)
·         Warranty: 2 years


Overview:-



The heatsink has an interesting and unusual pattern cut form. It basically separates the cooler in two half’s. It is not a complete separation at all but it optimizes the two areas that are densely packed with heatpipes and the vapor chambers.
Both sides of the fins have symmetric grooves cut in them. This makes for a very symmetric and clean look. The heatsink features 44 aluminum fins which are generously spaced. The fins surfaces are polished to a smooth finish. It gives a nice visual effect because of its symmetrical front to back fins.

*i.imgur.com/ZirOK.jpg



​ 
The base of the cooler is nickel-plated cooper plate that is soldered to the heatpipes. It is nicely polished for a mirror look.





*i.imgur.com/vGlck.jpg



​ 
The top of the cooler is very nice looking. Each of the heatpipes and Vertical Vapor Chambers has a chromed cap. Then they are topped with a nice beauty plate that is attached with real Allen head screws.




*i.imgur.com/pvRED.jpg



​ 
The below picture reveals the side of the cooler. The sides of the cooler are open and have straight cut with a small nudge to hold the fan clips in the front and back.




*i.imgur.com/VgsWq.jpg



​ 
Accessories:-



Cooler Master's mounting system for the TPC-812 was well thought out. The supplied retention clip for the cooler itself is an X-clamp style. With the clamp closed, slide it under the fins and then open it to whatever socket configuration you are using, since the clamp works with both Intel and AMD sockets, Installation is pretty easy with TPC-812 similar like the Hyper 212+ cooler.
Note:-  This cooler requires memory module with low profile heatsinkers.
*i.imgur.com/PlMnx.jpg​ 
Fan:-



The fan is rated from 19dBA to 40dBA depending on speed, which is 600-2400rpm and controlled by PWM from the mainboard. At 600rpm the fan is rated at a respectable ~20CFM, which increases to a powerful ~86CFM at full speed; the included silent mode adapter restricts maximum speed to 1600rpm, rated at 60CFM.
*i.imgur.com/0ARM5.jpg​ 
Test Setup and Testing Methodology:-


Setup:-



For our Cooler Master TPC 812 tests we used Amd FX 8120 Bulldozer Processor, a 124W TDP Eight-core CPU that can crank out the heat.

• AMD BULLDOZER FX 8120 
• ASROCK 990FX EXTREME 4
• KINGSTON 8GB 1600 CL10
• CORSAIR FORCE 3 60GB SSD
• ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP EDITION 
• COOLER MASTER TPC 812
• SEASONIC PLATINUM 1000W


*i.imgur.com/whPvF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/COD2q.jpg​ 
Methodology:-


Before proceeding next I would like to explain testing method and steps taken to draw out final temperature, all the testing is done inside the cabinet considering most of you guys use Heatsinks inside the cabinet. The Cooler Master TPC-812 will be put through its paces by running our test system for 30 minutes using Occt test for the CPU. The load temperatures are recorded using Hardware Monitor. For comparison Amd stock cooler is used considering maximum of you guys will update from stock cooler to aftermarket heatsinkers, both the heatsinkers will be Tested using same thermal interface material that comes with TPC-812 heatsinker.





Testing Results:-



With Stock Cooler 



@Stock 3.1 GHz




*i.imgur.com/FlVpy.jpg




*i.imgur.com/kPRlM.png




*i.imgur.com/6mIMj.png​


@ 4.0 GHz




*i.imgur.com/4E2Ib.jpg




*i.imgur.com/JBpGr.png




*i.imgur.com/Vci0g.png​ 


@4.1 GHZ




*i.imgur.com/x48cf.jpg




*i.imgur.com/YI8Fr.png




*i.imgur.com/JxyHg.png​ 


Stock Cooler failed to maintain temps @4.1Ghz, Maximum stable clock achieved is 4.0GHZ with approx. 60c temperature reached.





Now results with Cooler master TPC-812





@Stock 3.1 GHz




*i.imgur.com/3L4Hd.jpg




*i.imgur.com/xBs8d.png




*i.imgur.com/ZRT0r.png​ 
@ 4.0 GHz




*i.imgur.com/epGyz.jpg




*i.imgur.com/Srbk8.png




*i.imgur.com/putNf.png​ 
@ 4.4 GHz




*i.imgur.com/5WEYr.jpg




*i.imgur.com/k9dAI.png




*i.imgur.com/LZAzU.png​




After 13 mins of stress testing Cooler master TPC-812 failed to maintain temps @ 4.4 GHz, Maximum stable clock achieved is 4.3GHZ with approx. 61c temperature.



Final Thoughts:-


Cooler Master has consistently delivered high quality cooling products and the TPC-812 is just one more notch in their belt. Cooler Master TPC 812 gave good results upto some extent With Highest stable clock achieved is 4.3 GHz. For a single 120mm fan cooler, the TPC 812 is capable of holding its own quite well. For those who find themselves in need of some additional cooling power: go with a push/pull fan setup.


The universal mounting mechanism takes a little test fitting and reading of the instructions to be clear on how it works, but once you get it you'll have no qualms or problems mounting and remounting the heatsink.


It would have been nice if the cooler included an additional fan for a push/pull configuration. Given the fact that the supplied fan has a maximum rotational speed of 2400rpm and can move up to 86cfm of air, it's already pretty strong on its own.



*i.imgur.com/CGtj8.jpg​



Pros:-


·         Average Performance
·         Installation is a breeze
·         Extra set of fan clips for a push/pull setup


Cons:-


·         Fan is loud at speed needed for adequate cooling
·         Fail at higher cpu clocks



*Specially Thanks to Cooler Master for providing this review Sample**.



*


----------

